# Fatal: No GLXFBConfig for default depth



## ph0enix (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm getting this while trying to start compiz:
compiz (core) - Fatal: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't
going to work.
compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

I'm running Xorg 7.4 and my video card is Radeon X1950 Pro - using the radeon driver:

Thanks! 

J.


----------



## adamk (Mar 18, 2009)

Show us your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file as well as the output of 'glxinfo'.

Adam


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Adam,
Thanks for the PM and the reply! 

I don't seem to have glxinfo on my system.  Did I forget to install something?

I'm attaching Xorg.0.log and my xorg.conf as well.  Looking at the log, I see that I should remove the following options from the config:
    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"
    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

...but would they hurt anything?

Thanks! 

J.


----------



## adamk (Mar 18, 2009)

Those options won't hurt anything, but they are nvidia-only options.

You don't appear to be running -STABLE.  In my PM to you the other day, I said you should upgrade to -STABLE.  The DRM changes necessary for r500 cards are available in -STABLE.  Theoretically you can download the DRM via git and build it, but I think upgrading is your best option.

Adam


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh, sorry. I just assumed that updating the ports (portsnap update) would give me 7.4-STABLE.  I saw that /usr/ports/x11/xorg/ got updated from 7.3 to 7.4.  Running "make install distclean" in /usr/ports/x11/xorg/ gives me:

```
===>  Installing for xorg-7.4
===>   xorg-7.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/dri/r128_dri.so - found
===>   xorg-7.4 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xbitmaps.pc - found
===>   xorg-7.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/X11/icons/handhelds/cursors/X_cursor - found
===>   xorg-7.4 depends on file: /usr/local/share/X11/doc/hardcopy/BDF/bdf.PS.gz - found
===>   xorg-7.4 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/xorg/apps - found
===>   xorg-7.4 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/xorg/libraries - found
===>   xorg-7.4 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/xorg/fonts - found
===>   xorg-7.4 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/xorg/drivers - found
===>   xorg-7.4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/Xorg - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if x11/xorg already installed
===>   xorg-7.4 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of x11/xorg
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xorg.
```

What do I need to do to get 7.4-STABLE installed?

Thanks again! 

J.


----------



## adamk (Mar 18, 2009)

-STABLE refers to the a branch of the FreeBSD source tree, and has nothing to do with ports.  All development is done in the -CURRENT branch first and then, once tested and certain it won't break anything, it is ported to -STABLE.  RELEASES come from the -STABLE branch.  You may want to do some googling on the subject.

To upgrade to -STABLE, you can use cvsup.  There is an example supfile in the base system: /usr/share/examples/cvsup/stable-supfile. It requires a single change (specifying the cvsup host to use) but will pull all of the -STABLE sources.  You would then need to build and install kernel and world.

Adam


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 18, 2009)

Does this look like the correct approach?


```
cvsup -g -L 2 /usr/share/examples/cvsup/stable-supfile
cd /usr/src
make buildworld
make buildkernel KERNCONF="`uname -i`"
make installkernel KERNCONF="`uname -i`"
make installworld
shutdown -r now
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 18, 2009)

The preferred method:


```
# For individuals wanting to upgrade their sources (even if only a
# delta of a few days):
#
#  1.  `cd /usr/src'       (or to the directory containing your source tree).
#  2.  `make buildworld'
#  3.  `make buildkernel KERNCONF=YOUR_KERNEL_HERE'     (default is GENERIC).
#  4.  `make installkernel KERNCONF=YOUR_KERNEL_HERE'   (default is GENERIC).
#       [steps 3. & 4. can be combined by using the "kernel" target]
#  5.  `reboot'        (in single user mode: boot -s from the loader prompt).
#  6.  `mergemaster -p'
#  7.  `make installworld'
#  8.  `make delete-old'
#  9.  `mergemaster'                         (you may wish to use -U or -ai).
# 10.  `reboot'
# 11.  `make delete-old-libs' (in case no 3rd party program uses them anymore)
```

I prefer to precede this by:
0. rm -rf /usr/obj


----------



## adamk (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, what DutchDaemon said 

Adam


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks guys!  I'm stuck at the "make kernel" step though.  The config that I had working in "7.1-RELEASE-p3" isn't working now.

The compile dies at:


```
cc -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe  -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -std=c99 -nostdinc   -DHAVE_KERNEL_OPTION_HEADERS -include /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/AMD64-JackS/opt_global.h -I. -I@ -I@/contrib/altq -finline-limit=8000 --param inline-unit-growth=100 --param large-function-growth=1000 -fno-common -g -fno-omit-frame-pointer -I/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/AMD64-JackS -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone  -mfpmath=387 -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -mno-mmx -mno-3dnow  -msoft-float -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -ffreestanding -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions -c /usr/src/sys/modules/zyd/../../dev/usb/if_zyd.c
ld  -d -warn-common -r -d -o if_zyd.ko.debug if_zyd.o
:> export_syms
awk -f /usr/src/sys/modules/zyd/../../conf/kmod_syms.awk if_zyd.ko.debug  export_syms | xargs -J% objcopy % if_zyd.ko.debug
objcopy --only-keep-debug if_zyd.ko.debug if_zyd.ko.symbols
objcopy --strip-debug --add-gnu-debuglink=if_zyd.ko.symbols if_zyd.ko.debug if_zyd.ko
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
```
What to do next?

J.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 18, 2009)

Post your kernel config. It's usually a matter of a kernel option missing a dependency (another kernel option).


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 18, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Post your kernel config. It's usually a matter of a kernel option missing a dependency (another kernel option).



My config is pretty much the same as GENERIC.
I think there is more to it.  I just tried compiling GENERIC and it failed with:


```
fs/zfs/zvol.c /usr/src/sys/modules/zfs/../../cddl/contrib/opensolaris/uts/common/fs/zfs/vdev_geom.c
===> zlib (depend)
@ -> /usr/src/sys
machine -> /usr/src/sys/amd64/include
rm -f .depend
mkdep -f .depend -a   -nostdinc -D_KERNEL -DKLD_MODULE -DHAVE_KERNEL_OPTION_HEADERS -I. -I@ -I@/contrib/altq -I/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC /usr/src/sys/modules/zlib/../../net/zlib.c
===> zyd (depend)
ln -sf /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC/opt_usb.h opt_usb.h
awk -f @/tools/makeobjops.awk @/kern/device_if.m -h
@ -> /usr/src/sys
machine -> /usr/src/sys/amd64/include
awk: can't open file @/tools/makeobjops.awk
 source line number 1 source file @/tools/makeobjops.awk
 context is
         >>>  <<<
*** Error code 2
awk -f @/tools/makeobjops.awk @/kern/bus_if.m -h
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
```

Thanks! 

J.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 18, 2009)

If it fails (even GENERIC) in exactly the same place (looks like it) you may have encountered a small glitch in the sources. It happens occasionally, because STABLE is more or less a moving target that's constantly being updated. Re-csup your sources and start over (don't forget to remove /usr/obj betwen compiles!).


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 18, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> If it fails (even GENERIC) in exactly the same place (looks like it) you may have encountered a small glitch in the sources. It happens occasionally, because STABLE is more or less a moving target that's constantly being updated. Re-csup your sources and start over (don't forget to remove /usr/obj betwen compiles!).



Can I compile the kernel without that module?  It looks like it has to do with wireless networking which I don't care about.

I re-ran cvsup and it downloaded a bunch of new files but the kernel still fais while compiling that same module.  The module itself compiles fine without any options if I cd to /usr/src/sys/modules/zyd and make.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't think it's the module. It's the very last module (as you can see from the alphabetical order), so it's the first phase after compiling the modules where it appears to fail: /usr/src/sys/tools/makeobjops.awk awol? I do have it, but it's over four years old, so not something that goes missing from a repository, I guess.


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 18, 2009)

I just tried it again and it died in a different spot.  What gives?

```
cc -c -O2 -frename-registers -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing  -std=c99 -g -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions -nostdinc  -I. -I/usr/src/sys -I/usr/src/sys/contrib/altq -D_KERNEL -DHAVE_KERNEL_OPTION_HEADERS -include opt_global.h -fno-common -finline-limit=8000 --param inline-unit-growth=100 --param large-function-growth=1000  -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone  -mfpmath=387 -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -mno-mmx -mno-3dnow  -msoft-float -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -ffreestanding -Werror  /usr/src/sys/dev/ath/if_ath.c -I/usr/src/sys/dev/ath
/usr/src/sys/dev/ath/if_ath.c: In function 'ath_rx_tap':
/usr/src/sys/dev/ath/if_ath.c:3414: error: 'const struct ath_rx_status' has no member named 'rs_flags'
/usr/src/sys/dev/ath/if_ath.c:3416: error: 'const struct ath_rx_status' has no member named 'rs_flags'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/AMD64-JackS.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't get what's going on.  I dumped /usr/src and ran cvsup again to make sure that I have clean source.  I tried compiling the kernel after that and it failed (died right after the last module as before) so I decided to try to compile GENERIC again and it finished ok.  Weird or what?


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Mar 19, 2009)

What's in your kernel?

Greetz


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 19, 2009)

The config is attached a few posts up


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Mar 19, 2009)

Oops... I thought it was the first post in this thread. Didn't look up.
Kernel looks good. Did you change the releng tag?

Greetz


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 19, 2009)

FBSDin20Steps said:
			
		

> Oops... I thought it was the first post in this thread. Didn't look up.
> Kernel looks good. Did you change the releng tag?
> 
> Greetz



No, I did not and for some reason I ended up with 7.2-PRERELEASE.  What do I have to do to get the 7.4-STABLE source code?


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 19, 2009)

Will setting "*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_7_4" do the trick?


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Mar 19, 2009)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> Will setting "*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_7_4" do the trick?



7_4 doesn't exist. You better change it to 7_1 and remove the old source first.

Greetz


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 19, 2009)

FBSDin20Steps said:
			
		

> 7_4 doesn't exist. You better change it to 7_1 and remove the old source first.
> 
> Greetz



But adamk wants me to upgrade to 7.4-STABLE.  How do I do that?  I don't think we're all on the same page.


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Mar 19, 2009)

You already have Xorg 7.4 installed. That is why it gave you the error code 1. See your previous post...You mix things up.

Greetz


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm definitely confused.  Is 7.4 referring to the Xorg version and -STABLE to the FreeBSD version? If so, why put them together as 7.4-STABLE?


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Mar 19, 2009)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> Is 7.4 referring to the Xorg version and -STABLE to the FreeBSD version?


Yes.
Did you change the releng tag to this e.g. *default release=cvs tag=RELENG_7_1?
If so than update your source and have a look at this http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/faq/introduction.html#STABLE


Greetz


----------



## adamk (Mar 19, 2009)

ph0enix said:
			
		

> I'm definitely confused.  Is 7.4 referring to the Xorg version and -STABLE to the FreeBSD version? If so, why put them together as 7.4-STABLE?



Excellent question.  Search through the thread and you will see that you are the only one that has made any reference to 7.4-STABLE 

FreeBSD is only at 7.1.  Eventually there will likely be a 7.4 release, and there may be a 7.4-STABLE branch of FreeBSD, but that won't be for a while and it will have nothing to do with Xorg.

Adam


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 19, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> Excellent question.  Search through the thread and you will see that you are the only one that has made any reference to 7.4-STABLE
> 
> FreeBSD is only at 7.1.  Eventually there will likely be a 7.4 release, and there may be a 7.4-STABLE branch of FreeBSD, but that won't be for a while and it will have nothing to do with Xorg.
> 
> Adam



I guess I'm losing it 
Anyway, so now that I have 7.2-PRERELEASE installed, is this a good version to use with compiz?


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's my glxinfo now:

```
unknown chip id 0x7280, can't guess.
libGL warning: 3D driver returned no fbconfigs.
libGL error: InitDriver failed
libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

name of display: :0.0
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.2
server glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,
    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,
    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
client glx vendor string: SGI
client glx version string: 1.4
client glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,
    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control,
    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control,
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
GLX version: 1.2
GLX extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer,
    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample,
    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.1 Mesa 7.0.1)
OpenGL extensions:
    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program,
    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture,
    GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite,
    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,
    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,
    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,
    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,
    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two,
    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_program,
    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,
    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,
    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,
    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements,
    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays,
    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_point_parameters,
    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,
    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs,
    GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture,
    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,
    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,
    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias,
    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object,
    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels,
    GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3,
    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3,
    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate,
    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_NV_blend_square,
    GL_NV_fragment_program, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_point_sprite,
    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_vertex_program,
    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table,
    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,
    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture,
    GL_SGIX_shadow, GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

17 GLX Visuals
   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x73 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon

17 GLXFBConfigs:
   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x23  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x24  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x25  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x26  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x27  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x28  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x29  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x2a  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x2b  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x2c  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x2d  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x2e  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x2f  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x30  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x31  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x32  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x73  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon
```
How do I make direct rendering work?


----------



## adamk (Mar 19, 2009)

Pulling the -STABLE code from cvsup and building it gave you 7.2-PRERELEASE?

In my PM I told you to update to Xorg 7.4.  You appear to still be using Xorg 7.3...  

EDIT:

The Xorg 7.4 metaport is pretty stupid.  It just checks to see if certain files are installed, without checking to see if the files are from the new version of Xorg.  I usually use portupgrade to upgrade Xorg and all it's dependencies.

Adam


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 19, 2009)

less /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh


```
# $FreeBSD: src/sys/conf/newvers.sh,v 1.72.2.11 2009/03/17 14:17:59 kensmith Exp $

TYPE="FreeBSD"
REVISION="7.2"
BRANCH="PRERELEASE"
```

Yep, it's there.


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 19, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> Pulling the -STABLE code from cvsup and building it gave you 7.2-PRERELEASE?
> 
> In my PM I told you to update to Xorg 7.4.  You appear to still be using Xorg 7.3...
> 
> ...



Running "portupgrade -all" now.  I'll post back with results in 3 days 

I thought I had Xorg 7.4 since that's what it said when I did "make install distclean" in /usr/ports/x11/xorg.  Silly me!

Thanks! 

J.


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 19, 2009)

Is there a sure way to tell which verson of Xorg I'm running?
"Xorg -version" gives me this:

X.Org X Server 1.4.2
Release Date: 11 June 2008
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE amd64
Current Operating System: FreeBSD 7.2-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-PRERELEASE #0: Wed Mar 18 23:24:09 EDT 2009     
:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 09 December 2008  03:42:43PM
Module Loader present

How does 1.4.2 correspond to 7.3 or 7.4?


----------



## adamk (Mar 19, 2009)

X server version 1.4.2 is part of Xorg 7.3.  Xorg 7.4 shipped with X server 1.5.*.


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok, so I finally have the right version of Xorg but now I can't start X.  It's complaining about driver mismatch:

X.Org X Server 1.5.3
Release Date: 5 November 2008
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 7.2-PRERELEASE amd64
Current Operating System: FreeBSD  7.2-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-PRERELEASE #0: Thu Mar 19 10:19:41 EDT 2009  
Build Date: 19 March 2009  08:33:04PM

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Mar 19 21:17:42 2009
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(EE) module ABI major version (2) doesn't match the server's version (4)
(EE) Failed to load module "radeon" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:
no screens found
giving up.
xinit:  No such file or directory (errno 2):  unable to connect to X server
xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 20, 2009)

"portupgrade xf86*" fixed the last issue.  Now my mouse and keyboard aren't working.


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 20, 2009)

SirDice's suggestion (adding the options to xorg.conf) took care of the mouse and keyboard problem:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2902

glxinfo says that I have direct rendering now.


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm getting close.  I can smell it but now "compiz-fusion" won't compile.  It wants GDK-2 which I can't find anywhere:


```
checking for GLIB... yes
checking for DBUS... yes
checking for GCONF... yes
checking for GDK... configure: error: Package requirements (gdk-2.0 >= 2.13) were not met:

Requested 'gdk-2.0 >= 2.13' but version of GDK is 2.12.11

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables GDK_CFLAGS
and GDK_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details.

===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please run the gnomelogalyzer, available from
"http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/gnomelogalyzer.sh", which will diagnose the
problem and suggest a solution. If - and only if - the gnomelogalyzer cannot
solve the problem, report the build failure to the FreeBSD GNOME team at
gnome@FreeBSD.org, and attach (a)
"/usr/ports/x11/libgnomekbd/work/libgnomekbd-2.24.0/config.log", (b) the
output of the failed make command, and (c) the gnomelogalyzer output. Also,
it might be a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on
your system (i.e. an `ls /var/db/pkg`). Put your attachment up on any website,
copy-and-paste into http://freebsd-gnome.pastebin.com, or use send-pr(1) with
the attachment. Try to avoid sending any attachments to the mailing list
(gnome@FreeBSD.org), because attachments sent to FreeBSD mailing lists are
usually discarded by the mailing list software.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## adamk (Mar 20, 2009)

gdk is installed by the gtk port. /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk20

Adam


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 20, 2009)

That did it!  I've got wobbly windows! 
There were some Xlib errors when I started compiz though but I didn't write them down.  

Thank you guys for all the help!


----------



## adamk (Mar 20, 2009)

The Xlib message is harmless.  Xlib is simply compiled with support for an extension that the X server doesn't yet support.  That will be remedied when X server 1.6.* is imported into the ports tree.

Adam


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 20, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> The Xlib message is harmless.  Xlib is simply compiled with support for an extension that the X server doesn't yet support.  That will be remedied when X server 1.6.* is imported into the ports tree.
> 
> Adam



I thought perhaps the Xlib error had something to do with the fact that I'm unable to get x11vnc to work after installing/starting compiz.  It was working fine this morning.  X + KDM is running so I don't know what its problem is:

20/03/2009 15:52:40 x11vnc version: 0.9.6 lastmod: 2008-12-08
20/03/2009 15:52:40
20/03/2009 15:52:40 *** XOpenDisplay failed. No -display or DISPLAY.
20/03/2009 15:52:40 *** Trying ":0" in 4 seconds.  Press Ctrl-C to abort.
20/03/2009 15:52:40 *** 1 2 3 4
No protocol specified
20/03/2009 15:52:44

20/03/2009 15:52:44 ***************************************
20/03/2009 15:52:44 *** XOpenDisplay failed 0)

*** x11vnc was unable to open the X DISPLAY: ":0", it cannot continue.
*** There may be "Xlib:" error messages above with details about the failure.

Some tips and guidelines:

** An X server (the one you wish to view) must be running before x11vnc is
   started: x11vnc does not start the X server.  (however, see the -create
   option if that is what you really want).

** You must use -display <disp>, -OR- set and export your $DISPLAY
   environment variable to refer to the display of the desired X server.
 - Usually the display is simply ":0" (in fact x11vnc uses this if you forget
   to specify it), but in some multi-user situations it could be ":1", ":2",
   or even ":137".  Ask your administrator or a guru if you are having
   difficulty determining what your X DISPLAY is.

** Next, you need to have sufficient permissions (Xauthority)
   to connect to the X DISPLAY.   Here are some Tips:

 - Often, you just need to run x11vnc as the user logged into the X session.
   So make sure to be that user when you type x11vnc.
 - Being root is usually not enough because the incorrect MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE
   file will be accessed.  The cookie file contains the secret key that
   allows x11vnc to connect to the desired X DISPLAY.
 - You can explicitly indicate which MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE file should be used
   by the -auth option, e.g.:
       x11vnc -auth /home/someuser/.Xauthority -display :0
       x11vnc -auth /tmp/.gdmzndVlR -display :0
   you must have read permission for the auth file.

** If NO ONE is logged into an X session yet, but there is a greeter login
   program like "gdm", "kdm", "xdm", or "dtlogin" running, you will need
   to find and use the raw display manager MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE file.
   Some examples for various display managers:

     gdm:     -auth /var/gdm/:0.Xauth
              -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth
     kdm:     -auth /var/lib/kdm/A:0-crWk72
              -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-crWk72
     xdm:     -auth /var/lib/xdm/authdir/authfiles/A:0-XQvaJk
     dtlogin: -auth /var/dt/A:0-UgaaXa


----------



## adamk (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry, but I really don't know anything about x11vnc.  However, you won't be able to get compiz to work over a vnc connection, at least in its current form.

Adam


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 20, 2009)

I wasn't counting on compiz in a VNC session.  It would be extremely slow


----------

